# Lets see all the bear mounts!!!



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

Nobody has any bear they are proud to show off???


----------



## BOWHUNTERCOP (Aug 21, 2010)

My Canada Archery Kill (1997)








My New Jersey Shotgun Kill (2003)


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

My bears from Manitoba and Saskatchewan


----------



## ada2453 (Apr 9, 2003)

That's an awesome looking trophy room you got!


----------



## boh-n-arrow (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## fireguy7521 (Aug 25, 2011)

No mounts done yet, just rugs for me, space and $$$$ issues but perhaps next big one


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

sorry , terrible pic above . try this photo


----------



## huntrz (Feb 20, 2007)

this is a tabletop pedestal mount I had done with my 2011 bear, I think it turned out nice, a little different than most, and I already had a bear rug.


----------



## joesimmons (Dec 25, 2010)

One i just delivered last night to my client, crappy pictures taken with my iphone


----------



## joesimmons (Dec 25, 2010)

Here is a half mount


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Very nice mounts


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow those are all some really nice mounts. Keep them coming!!!!


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Wish I could get a pic of my bear to turn out good... When I take a pic of mine he looks patchy..lol


----------



## harjo02 (Dec 9, 2006)

*My 2011 Quebec Bear*

I got an outstanding bear mount done by MattD (http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1721930)


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## Kevin70 (Dec 21, 2010)

harjo02 said:


> I got an outstanding bear mount done by MattD (http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1721930)
> 
> View attachment 1335720


Very nice mount. Im looking for ideas as well for a half mount. This is one of the best I have seen.


----------



## pdj (Dec 1, 2005)

Here is a bear I took acouple of years ago nice pelt and good eating!


----------



## lthfp (Sep 30, 2011)

Very basic 1/2 lifesize .


----------

